# Help me ID, some kind of Ludwiga?



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Hey I just picked this up today at my LPS, the guy said it was Ludwiga, but he didn't know the particular species. The color is awesome but I'm not positive that it's even ludwiga... any ideas?

 

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like emersed _Ludwigia glandulosa_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=56&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Yeah it does, do you think the nodes are right? I thought Ludwiga (I also have ludwiga repens) grew in evenly spaced groups of two, this one seems to be really random...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, the nodes are right. _L. glandulosa_ is a bit different from most other Ludwigias. From Kasselmann, page 350: "Distinguishing features to other _Ludwigia_ species: corolla absent, alternate leaf position."


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

This plant looks like Alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like Alternanthera reineckii to me too...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It isn't.

Look at the leaf arrangement. They are alternate, with one leaf per node. _A. reineckii_ has leaves in pairs in a decussate arrangement. The leaf shape and texture also says _L. glandulosa_. Keep in mind that the plant pictured is emmersed.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Wow, a real-live debate! how exciting!

Just kidding, really though I appreciate the input guys, I did some image searches on each of the suggestions and must say there are a lot of similarities to both, maybe this will help-


Some new growth.


Some more new growth, notice how the shoot has started just at the base of the existing leaf, also, you can see the definite raised edges on the stems in this photo too...

What do you think?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ludwigia glandulosa, aka Ludwigia peruensis, for sure, no doubt!


----------

